

Ask HN: I Want To Buy a $1k-5k/yr SAAS Business. Where Do I Start? - Terpaholic

Flippa has been okay for browsing niche websites, but I&#x27;m interested in buying a SAAS business and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be much on the market.<p>Are there any other good places to look for buying a small (like $1K-$5K in revenue&#x2F;yr) SAAS business? Do you have any caveats?
======
tocomment
By the way flippa seems to be getting worse and worse though I can't really
put my finger on why.

I find the sites for sale on flippa to be overpriced. They seem to go for 18
months profit (or more) for an ad supported site that could lose most of its
traffic in the next google update.

~~~
Terpaholic
Definitely, it seems like there's also more spammish/sketchy sites without
solid revenue (people pump and dump).

I'm definitely not looking for ad-supported type stuff - I really want to work
on a SAAS funnel :D

Finding a niche and establishing traffic and then getting conversions is quite
time consuming and prone to failure - I'd rather pay a premium for removing
that from the equation and then work on expanding the funnel ^.^

------
itstripe
I can rent you software which enables you to start your own SMS selling
business. An example of such service can be found here:
[https://www.cheapsms.eu](https://www.cheapsms.eu)

Product features list can be found here: [http://www.itstripe.com/smpp-
server](http://www.itstripe.com/smpp-server)

------
tocomment
I think a lot of people would be interested in buying such businesses. I
really don't know where you'd find them though.

One thought I had would be a once per month "who's selling" hacker news post
for people to list businesses for sale. Similar to the who's hiring. If you
like the idea maybe go ahead and post it on 11/1?

~~~
Terpaholic
Sure, sounds like a solid idea. Heck I have some iPhone apps that I might want
to sell :)

------
skram
Have you tried
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)
? Made by a fellow HN'er if I remember correctly.

------
benologist
[http://flippa.com/](http://flippa.com/)

Make sure the revenue is sustainable and recurring _without_ the original
person(s).

